# Prevent Overlapping between text boxes in Word 2010



## tgrover54 (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm hoping someone has some insight into this, as my web searches are coming up empty. I am trying to create a template in Word 2010 that will consist of a series of text boxes that can be filled in. I have set up the typical size of each text box and aligned them. I have also set the properties (shape properties) of each text box so that it will grow if the text entered is larger than the size I have set up. In Format properties position, I have unchecked Allow Overlap, hoping that as a text box grows, the boxes under it would move down the page. Once, this actually happened  but I have not had consistent luck with it. I have experimented with all the options, including move with text, etc. but nothing works.  I would appreciate any help with this issue.


----------



## pip22 (Nov 21, 2004)

You really need a Desktop Publishing package (eg Microsoft Publisher which is included in some versions of Office).
It allows you to have "floating" text-boxes which can be dragged to anywhere on the page, something which Word cannot do.


----------



## tgrover54 (Jul 28, 2010)

Actually, I do have Publisher. But this is a form I would like to use between different people, not all of whom do have Publisher. Word does let you you drag text boxes anywhere on the page as long as you select a text wrapping option, which I have done. It's so frustrating when something worked once but does not seem to want to work consistently. This is a fairly simple form, it shouldn't require so much work!


----------



## lindahogan1 (Dec 23, 2011)

Have you tried using a text field box (instead of a text box) which will adapt to however much text is added? Once you have created the template you need to 'protect' the form by clicking on the padlock. You can then tab from one text field box to the next.


----------



## tgrover54 (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestion! I added the Developer tab from the Options area, and from there inserted a few fields from the Active X list (other fields). I used the properties to "Autosize" and locked the properties to allow only forms to be filled out. But it is very difficult to get them to stay where you put them (I couldn't find any properties area to lock them in place). And when I save as a template, and the text gets larger than the box, it just goes off the side of the margin. It seems like there ought to be an easier way to get this to work.


----------



## lindahogan1 (Dec 23, 2011)

Looks like you have the same problem that I recently posted. Creating templates in Word on Windows XP was easy (this is what I thought you were asking). I am now having problems trying to work out how to do the same on Windows 7 and can't find the answer and I haven't had any replies from anyone on this site. On XP the text field boxes were specifically for templates and are completely different to the text boxes on Windows 7 which just don't seem to work for templates. Where to go next !!!


----------



## tgrover54 (Jul 28, 2010)

Actually, I haven't used XP for several years. I think you may be referring to the difference between Word 2003 and Word 2010, not the operating system. I had 2007 before this, so it's been a while since I have used Word 2003. I am not having problems creating templates. That is simple enough. Just create a new document, add what you want, and then click File (office orb on 2007) and Save As, and choose Word Template as the file type. The only glitch is that it ought to automatically save the template in *My Templates* (C:\Users\UserName\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Templates) for you. But that doesn't always happen. It's impossible for anyone less than fairly expert to figure this out. I have never worked with the text fields in Word, only in Access forms and reports. So I wasn't aware that it was easier in Word 2003.


----------

